# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Eddie Vedder: Mandolin Player

## Howard33

Ran across this pic while aimlessly cruising the Internet. I've always appreciated Eddie's music, both with Pearl Jam and Solo, but never realized he knew his way around a mandolin

----------


## thesubliminalman

How does this prove he "knows his way around a mandolin" the pic only proves he once held one in his hands.  Sound files or GT*O !!!

----------


## Bigtuna

> How does this prove he "knows his way around a mandolin" the pic only proves he once held one in his hands.  Sound files or GT*O !!!


Check out "Rise" off the Into the Wild soundtrack. I even want to say he plays banjo on it as well. I'm sure there's some Youtube footage out there too.

----------


## Eric Hanson

> Check out "Rise" off the Into the Wild soundtrack. I even want to say he plays banjo on it as well. I'm sure there's some Youtube footage out there too.


How about this one?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32Js2Ef5Ojg

----------


## Rob Gerety

Talented guy.

----------


## Poohblah

I noticed the mando on a few of his songs from Into the Wild. Thought I was listening to Yonder Mountain String Band at first until I heard his voice on those songs  :Smile: 

yes, Vedder is fantastic. Quite.

----------


## jefflester

There have been several topics about Into the Wild and Eddie (just search "Vedder"). Here's one from when he was on tour in the spring of '08 and features pictures....

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...ad.php?t=40199

----------


## thesubliminalman

Sorry, I couldn't picture him as serious.  This is better than his other band.

----------


## mandopete

> Ran across this pic while aimlessly cruising the Internet.



Me too.

----------


## Igor

Aloha! Mr. Vedder is Ukulele Player too  :Smile:

----------


## Ben Milne

Here's a couple of shots of Eddie's uke... has one steel string strangely....


as Seen at the Brisbane leg of the 2009 tour. line checked by the techs, but not used for the show.




Neil Finn's Framus was the only mando content.  Kept ready in his toast rack  but used as a boredom buster, so not played in the show.

----------

mahoganyfolk.com

----------


## Fretbear

> Neil Finn's Framus was the only mando content.  Kept ready in his toast rack  but used as a boredom buster, so not played in the show.


I'm not surprised; that ridiculous four-hole string-tee makes it un-tunable the way it is set-up from the factory.

----------


## luckylarue

Nice Ernest Uke made by Joel Eckhaus in Maine.

----------


## Ben Milne

Oh yeah it was Liam Finn by the way...  not enough sleep this week.

----------


## Goodin

I heard another Eddie mandolin solo/singing song that I liked but can't remember the name of it.  Anyone know the names of other Eddie mando songs (besides Rise)?

----------


## Allison Carey

> I heard another Eddie mandolin solo/singing song that I liked but can't remember the name of it.  Anyone know the names of other Eddie mando songs (besides Rise)?


I am wondering the same thing. Someone showed me how to play some of this song the other day. I am a huge fan of Eddie Vedder and would like to know if there are other songs of his that I could learn.

----------


## mahoganyfolk.com

oh yeah! i love his song rise.. im pretty sure it was the into the wil soundtrack.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## jmkatcher

His uke stuff sounds good on mandolin too.  I've enjoyed playing the very lovely "Longing To Belong" on mine.

----------


## mahoganyfolk.com

I think he has a whole Uke CD right?

----------


## jmkatcher

> I think he has a whole Uke CD right?


Called "Ukelele Songs" so it's pretty easy to find.  :Smile:

----------


## mahoganyfolk.com

haha very creative.. has anyone heard him live?

----------


## Phil1580

I have seen Pearl Jam an even 20 times, and Eddie by himself at the NYC Nader rally in 2000. He, and the band, is AMAZING. My favorite. I was supposed to see two genuine full length shows of his in May, but they got pushed to November, can't wait. Hoping he gets his Collings out for it! For those not familiar with Pearl Jam and looking for uke content, "Soon Forget" from their Binaural album was Eddie's 1st shot at it on record.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Mandobart

> I heard another Eddie mandolin solo/singing song that I liked but can't remember the name of it.  Anyone know the names of other Eddie mando songs (besides Rise)?


The whole "Into the Wild" soundtrack has great stuff.  I think "Rise" is the only tune that features mandolin on it.  "No Ceiling" features banjo.  "Long Nights" would be a good mando cross-picking tune; sounds like guitar to me though.  Same with "Tuolumne".  "Hard Sun" and "Society" are others that sound good on mandolin, although he's not playing one on the album on these tunes.  The final tune "Guaranteed" sounds like it needs a mandolin break, but it's all guitar.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

> How does this prove he "knows his way around a mandolin" the pic only proves he once held one in his hands.  Sound files or GT*O !!!


Here it is:

----------

ComMANDOmatt, 

jmkatcher, 

MaggieMae

----------


## gauze

someone from my bourbon forum just directed me here to prove eddie vedder played mandolin :D
I don't like pearl jam but a man with a devo shirt who plays mandolin ... guy can't be all bad.

----------


## mandogoshen

Student level player.  That's not a bad thing it's just that I would've liked to have seen some single string work and some chording out of 1st position.  EV 'plays' mandolin, but I wouldn't go so far as to call him a 'mandolin player'.  Take the same song and the star trappings away and he never gets out of being an open stager here in N'ville.  There are _thousands_ of guys and gals who can play rings around him, but then they're not Eddie Vedder.

DGMW, I love PJ and have a deep admiration for Mr. Vedder for his breadth of talent in or out of PJ.  My perspective is what I would have for anyone demonstrating his level of playing ability on mandolin.  Not a hater.  JMHO

----------


## Pasha Alden

Love his uke CD and love his work

----------


## blue4

> Student level player.  That's not a bad thing it's just that I would've liked to have seen some single string work and some chording out of 1st position.  EV 'plays' mandolin, but I wouldn't go so far as to call him a 'mandolin player'.  Take the same song and the star trappings away and he never gets out of being an open stager here in N'ville.  There are _thousands_ of guys and gals who can play rings around him, but then they're not Eddie Vedder.
> 
> DGMW, I love PJ and have a deep admiration for Mr. Vedder for his breadth of talent in or out of PJ.  My perspective is what I would have for anyone demonstrating his level of playing ability on mandolin.  Not a hater.  JMHO


To be honest, I don't think chops is what he's going for.

----------

Ed Goist, 

torchsong

----------


## mandogoshen

> To be honest, I don't think chops is what he's going for.


Well, when someone posts a thread regarding a well known musician/singer as being a 'mandolin player' and I spend my time checking it out I'm going to call it as I see it.  By any objective standards of mandolin playing Mr. Vedder's at student level.  Doesn't mean it wasn't an effective use of the instrument in the context and meaning of the song.  Just means exactly what I said in my post.  I don't think he's particularly concerned.  The royalty checks all clear.

----------


## Ed Goist

> ...snip...By any objective standards of mandolin playing Mr. Vedder's at student level...snip...


Many of us do not use a measure of technical proficiency as a determining factor as to whether a person is or is not a mandolin player. For us, that designation is best self determined. 

Moreover, I believe that a profound obsession with technical skill is detrimental to the advancement of the popularity of the instrument, and the successful utilization of the instrument in popular music. Frankly, in my opinion, this obsession goes down a path that eventually leads to a smaller and smaller fan base for the instrument. Eventually, only other musicians are fans of the instrument (sound familiar?).

Interestingly, one could make the same "student level" exclusion when it comes to Eddie Vedder's guitar playing, and thereby claim that he is not a "guitar player", though I can not think of any guitar players who would make this exclusion. Interesting...I believe this difference goes a long way in explaining the disparity in popularity between the two instruments. One need not play like Tony Rice or Michael Hedges or Leo Kottke to be seen as a "guitar player". There's plenty of room for everyone who loves the instrument.

I'm sad to say that the community of mandolin players seems to be much more elitist and exclusionary than the community of guitar players.

----------


## Pasha Alden

Hi all mando brothers and sisters

Ed, interesting observations and I take your point for some.  Particularly the aspect of technical proficiency.  I am a mando player, nonetheless a beginner, but a mandolin player nontheless by way of my decision to pick up a mandolin and play it.  The technical slog and pure musical ability and enthusiasm make up the rest of the recipe.   Again, valid points regarding technique.  There are also just somethings, not necessarily prescribed by the mandolin teachers and purists among us that, just do not work for everyone.  My music friend and mentor discussed that point the other day.  If a short cut gets me there a bit quicker, why can I not take it? That of course, as long as my mando sounds good enough to rock or jazz about or play whichever genre I prefer and as long as the audience wants to hear it, well I say a mandolinist I am and so is Eddie Veder

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## JeffD

After seeing Eddie Vedder, and Steve Earl, do some wonderful songs with a very basic mandolin technique, I have had to do a lot of thinking.

I bemoan the fact that they don't use much of what makes a mandolin unique and wonderful, nothing mandolinny going on here, on the other hand, I cannot argue they aren't effective and that the music isn't great.

I wont say that sophisticated mandolin technique is overrated, because its not. But I will say that in the pursuit of great mandolin technique I now wonder if I have neglected something basic about music and how it communicates. I have been playing mandolin more than I have been playing music. 

The past six months I have been trying to think this through. While I am not sufficiently skilled to play sophisticated mandolin, by now I am more than skilled enough to play music. So pursuit of more technique is kind of the wrong direction. I need to pursue playing music more effectively. 

Well as I say I am in the middle of this thought. Stay tuned, I may yet be of use.

----------

Ed Goist, 

MaggieMae

----------


## journeybear

The way I usually see this consideration is in terms of how well the mandolin serves the song, or how well the playing fits within the context of the song. As you mentioned Steve Earle, his playing in "Copperhead Road" is a good example. I doubt his technique will win him any awards, but that riff serves the song well, and sounds so good within the context of the song, that whatever else he does or whether or not he can play anything else don't matter, as far as the song goes. As far as the song goes, what he plays on the mandolin is perfect, and really drives the song. His proficiency beyond that isn't an issue, unless one is talking about another song - which is irrelevant. He is just fine at playing those four notes and two chords, which is all that is needed there, and because they are being played on a mandolin, they sound right for the song.

Sometimes great instrumental technique can be very impressive, yet still leave the listener cold. This is where I usually part ways with Chris Thile, for instance. He can pick the heck out of a mandolin, but it is in the service of music that doesn't move me, for the most part. I am more inclined to listen to Yank Rachell than Chris Thile, even though Yank could get pretty sloppy. His music speaks to me, and since this is about emotional response, it matters more to me.

I hope these examples and musings are close enough to the topic to be relevant.  :Wink:

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## JeffD

Where all this becomes relevant is that Eddie Vedder is an example of a virtuoso musician who is not a virtuoso mandolin player.  Steve Earl as well. And all things considered, its the music. 

I like your idea of asking does it fit the tune.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## JeffD

> I'm sad to say that the community of mandolin players seems to be much more elitist and exclusionary than the community of guitar players.


You know, I am trying to disagree but I find it very difficult.

----------

Ed Goist, 

lukmanohnz

----------


## Pasha Alden

Hi Jeff, interesting thoughts there.  I just want to ensure we are all on the same page about my post: i do not believe in forsaking good technique and as you say doing what makes the mandolin so unique and wonderful.  However, as you say and I hope I praphrase correctly and do not misquote: "Let us play music, not merely mandolin."  I have always thought long and hard about the balance of technique and playing with liberty and feeling.  I have come to the conclusion there is a truth in the middle there somewhere - that there is a fine balance, a kind of abstract power going on along with the physical playing - abstract power between player and instrument.  But these are my humble musings.  

Best to all mando brothers and sisters

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## bayAreaDude

> Many of us do not use a measure of technical proficiency as a determining factor as to whether a person is or is not a mandolin player. For us, that designation is best self determined. 
> 
> Moreover, I believe that a profound obsession with technical skill is detrimental to the advancement of the popularity of the instrument, and the successful utilization of the instrument in popular music. Frankly, in my opinion, this obsession goes down a path that eventually leads to a smaller and smaller fan base for the instrument. Eventually, only other musicians are fans of the instrument (sound familiar?).
> 
> Interestingly, one could make the same "student level" exclusion when it comes to Eddie Vedder's guitar playing, and thereby claim that he is not a "guitar player", though I can not think of any guitar players who would make this exclusion. Interesting...I believe this difference goes a long way in explaining the disparity in popularity between the two instruments. One need not play like Tony Rice or Michael Hedges or Leo Kottke to be seen as a "guitar player". There's plenty of room for everyone who loves the instrument.
> 
> I'm sad to say that the community of mandolin players seems to be much more elitist and exclusionary than the community of guitar players.


Old thread, I know, but EV a guitar player? I'm in both communities.  Nobody is chasing that EV tone on guitar - if you're a pearl jam fan, you're looking at McCready and then Gossard.  Lots Pearl Jam fans have expressed an interest in him not playing guitar in the band at all because it's not adding anything and muddying up their sound.  He's primarily a vocalist and songwriter.  His guitar playing is at about the same level as his mandolin playing.   I enjoy the band regardless.

I think guitar players are actually snobbier compared to mandolin players mostly because the increased versatility of the guitar means many players never even attempt to play lead lines and just bang out open position chords.  This makes it more approachable but bears almost no resemblance to what lead players do with the same instrument.

----------


## JeffD

> I think guitar players are actually snobbier compared to mandolin players mostly because the increased versatility of the guitar means many players never even attempt to play lead lines and just bang out open position chords.  This makes it more approachable but bears almost no resemblance to what lead players do with the same instrument.


I know a lot of first position chordbanger guitarists, to the extent that it seems it is just one way the guitar is played.  Then again, the difference between guitar player and musician, between playing guitar and playing music. Its no where near as simple as I once thought, to navigate these definitions.

----------


## MaggieMae

Oh my word, that rendition of Under Pressure was fabulous!!! (I know, no mandolin content..)  I love Rise, and now I want to learn to play after watching Eddie do it.

----------


## bohemianbiker

> .... [snip]
> 
> I think guitar players are actually snobbier compared to mandolin players mostly because the increased versatility of the guitar means many players never even attempt to play lead lines and just bang out open position chords.  This makes it more approachable but bears almost no resemblance to what lead players do with the same instrument.


Having come to the mandolin community 2 years ago, but been banging on the guitar for 20 years or so, I have found the mandolin community to be more supportive than the guitar community.  Without exception the mandolin players I have met in person have been supportive, whereas this has not always been true for guitar.  Of course, it's not fair to label entire communities, and I wonder if part of this is that I'm hanging out with older players, and the maturing that can (but does not always) come with age.  Maybe it's apples to oranges, but I have really enjoyed becoming part of the mandolin community.  bb

----------


## Stevo75

Old thread I know, but I'm trying to learn Rise and the intro picking pattern is actually pretty tricky. He doesn't really do it on the live video above (he does a simplified version), but listen to the recording (or the first You Tube video posted in this thread) and you'll hear it. I'm not saying it's super advanced, but I think most students would have a difficult time with it. I'm an intermediate level player and I cannot do this - although I'll get it if I keep at it long enough.

----------


## Stevo75

As far as I can tell, he's just using the two finger G chord and playing the following strings:

G A D A E - E D A G - G A D (and then some strumming stuff...)

At the very least this is a good right hand exercise

----------


## Roger Moss

> Many of us do not use a measure of technical proficiency as a determining factor as to whether a person is or is not a mandolin player. For us, that designation is best self determined. 
> 
> Moreover, I believe that a profound obsession with technical skill is detrimental to the advancement of the popularity of the instrument, and the successful utilization of the instrument in popular music. Frankly, in my opinion, this obsession goes down a path that eventually leads to a smaller and smaller fan base for the instrument. Eventually, only other musicians are fans of the instrument (sound familiar?).
> 
> Interestingly, one could make the same "student level" exclusion when it comes to Eddie Vedder's guitar playing, and thereby claim that he is not a "guitar player", though I can not think of any guitar players who would make this exclusion. Interesting...I believe this difference goes a long way in explaining the disparity in popularity between the two instruments. One need not play like Tony Rice or Michael Hedges or Leo Kottke to be seen as a "guitar player". There's plenty of room for everyone who loves the instrument.
> 
> I'm sad to say that the community of mandolin players seems to be much more elitist and exclusionary than the community of guitar players.


Hear hear!!!

----------

